# was this a real engine?



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw this pic of a very unusual camelback engine and was wondering if it ever was a real 1:1... does anyone here know?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have never seen anything like it. If it ever was a prototype, it must have been very hot in that little house over the boiler.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

YES,

theses could be found on the early B and O railroad, 










Here is some information on that harpers weekly drawing above of engine
number 187

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Train_Raid_of_1861

here is a picture of the remaining number 173 not involved in the raid
above also the 173 is a 4-6-0 and not a 0-8-0 like number 187 however 
does show the interesting cab design. 










I hope this helps you out,

Pookybear


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

This thread demostrates how unbelievably cool MTF is. Where else in the world could these questions and answers come together so well?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

pookybear said:


> YES,
> 
> theses could be found on the early B and O railroad,
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, Pooky! 

Wow... that little model was quite authentic right down to the flangeless middle drivers. I've been looking at a lot of historic pictures of engines from all over the world and have been amazed at the wide variety of truly creative designs.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great info, Pook!!!


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

alright back to post #1 choo choo, any idea if that was a complete store bought model, kit bashed or pure hand built?

very cool looking engine


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would imagine that it wasn't a problem staying warm in the winter!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

It is or a very close kitbash of a Mother Hubbard. One of the firsts or in this case, a prototype.They were eventually made better until laws said they're illegal for mainline use. The nickname "Widow Maker" came from this. If a side rod failed, it would come through the floors and kill the engineer. Worst yet, the fireman had to sit out back in the weather to feed these monsters.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like a really early design.

Note that the wide-topped stack on that loco is usually a give-away sign of an old woodburner. The conical shape of the stack and the screening on top is a spark arrestor system. When converted to burning coal the stack was usually changed out to a straighter design.

So the tender should probably be piled with cut wood instead of coal, or the stack modernized.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Great info, Pook!!!


Yeah not bad first thing in the morning. n.n Glad I remembered a picture
I saw way back when I was around 10 years old. I am now almost 40 >.> 

Pookybear


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That engine looks more like something you'd find in England instead of here. has a European flair to it. Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

DRAT! I hate it when I covet someone else's train really badly...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> DRAT! I hate it when I *covet someone else's train *really badly...


Isn't that breaking one of the 10 ...










... uhhh ... nevermind ...


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Some of the things they conjured up back then was mind-boggling. Could you imagine the tunnel height needed for that behemoth?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I may have found one for sale. I'm not sharing (unless they have two).


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Doinf some further research on that I found this:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winans_Camel It was even modeled in "O" at least for a while
http://factorydirecttrains.com/winanscamellocos.aspx


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I may have found one for sale. I'm not sharing (unless they have two).


 
Good that thing will not clear my tunnels and bridges. Not to Manichean it's butt ugly,


----------

